# SC Board Fall Get Together



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I tossed this idea out a couple years ago and got good responses but when it was time for action it never happened. Anyone want to give it a shot this year?


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm down!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Smooth, let me know the details and I'll do my best to make it.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Where and when....I would like to get in on it.


----------



## Chet2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

Would this be a get together or an assault on a local pier or beach ? either way I'm game.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Im in! and my son is moving here now sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Let me know as well. I would be interested.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Chet2011 said:


> Would this be a get together or an assault on a local pier or beach ? either way I'm game.


A fishing trip for sure. Pier or surf is fine with me. I prefer surf fishing.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Surf is good for me. We just can't give away all our honey holes LOL


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Smoothlures, what excatly is this, I'm in, sounds like everyone is happy for it , let me know the details & we'll promote or whatever you need, Keith


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Just to hang out, fish, have a good time with members and their families, share fishing stories, teach each other, ect. 
I hear ya rabbitdog, maybe a pier is the way to go.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

We could always stake out the north jetty as well. although that wouldn't be as easy to get to for everyone.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I might be able to swing it depending on when and where.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Probably not enough parking.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I was just kidding Smooth. HaHa


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

So any more ideas on this? Just wondering. Anyone have any weekends in mind?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Smoothlures when can you come? My house is small but we could handle 15 to 20 people for a cook out. Any one else chime in


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

The only weekend that won't work for me is Sept. 21. I have a grand daughter sweet 16 party.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm shooting for a trip the weekend of the 28th if all goes well, then again in October as much as possible. 

Huntington Beach State Park might be a good choice if we want to surf fish, lots of parking, facilities that we'd probably need with that many people, and I know at least a couple picnic tables near the castle if we do the food thing... Or a pier, would probably need to go somewhere else to do the food part if we did that.

PS if someone wants to take charge of setting this up, feel free...


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> I'm shooting for a trip the weekend of the 28th if all goes well, then again in October as much as possible.
> 
> Huntington Beach State Park might be a good choice if we want to surf fish, lots of parking, facilities that we'd probably need with that many people, and I know at least a couple picnic tables near the castle if we do the food thing... Or a pier, would probably need to go somewhere else to do the food part if we did that.
> 
> PS if someone wants to take charge of setting this up, feel free...


good point facilities! I wouldnt mind helping to set it up but I dont want to do it alone. any others in the mB area want to help?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If I was closer I would but I'd hate to not be able to make it and not be there.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> I'm shooting for a trip the weekend of the 28th if all goes well, then again in October as much as possible.
> 
> Huntington Beach State Park might be a good choice if we want to surf fish, lots of parking, facilities that we'd probably need with that many people, and I know at least a couple picnic tables near the castle if we do the food thing... Or a pier, would probably need to go somewhere else to do the food part if we did that.
> 
> PS if someone wants to take charge of setting this up, feel free...


Just a thought on setting this up from a neutral observer. I would say pick a weekend. I am assuming you mean Saturday and Sunday. Use HBSP as the rally point since the essentials are there. Have everyone coming fly a say red banner on their sand spikes or rods so you will know who they are. Then if you want to pier fish the next day you can make that decision on Saturday. If nobody shows then you still get to fish. Here's the beauty of that plan. Make it firm and set the dates now so people can plan. All they really have to do is show up. It will not fizzle out because of the delay in firming it up and that is all the set up that is required. More elaborate plans can be made when everyone is together reeling in the fish.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

The problem with people with flags is that they will be spread out up and down the beach, then someone has to go collect them. I think it would be better to meet at one of the pick nick areas at a designated time. You would just need a sign for pier and surf. You could take up a collection of say $10 for a cookout. or just bring your own pick nick. Then everyone could socialize for a time then go fishing if you want to. Just keep it simple.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

rabbitdog2 said:


> The problem with people with flags is that they will be spread out up and down the beach, then someone has to go collect them. I think it would be better to meet at one of the pick nick areas at a designated time. You would just need a sign for pier and surf. You could take up a collection of say $10 for a cookout. or just bring your own pick nick. Then everyone could socialize for a time then go fishing if you want to. Just keep it simple.


Good idea! just trying to advace the ball!:fishing:


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Well smooth if we try for the 28th will you make it?


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Personally, I'd only be available for the October 5/6 weekend. However, I'm not a celebrity like Smooth, so I'm sure it doesn't carry that much weight.


----------



## Chet2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Just a thought on setting this up from a neutral observer. I would say pick a weekend. I am assuming you mean Saturday and Sunday. Use HBSP as the rally point since the essentials are there. Have everyone coming fly a say red banner on their sand spikes or rods so you will know who they are. Then if you want to pier fish the next day you can make that decision on Saturday. If nobody shows then you still get to fish. Here's the beauty of that plan. Make it firm and set the dates now so people can plan. All they really have to do is show up. It will not fizzle out because of the delay in firming it up and that is all the set up that is required. More elaborate plans can be made when everyone is together reeling in the fish.


Maybe we should paint the sand spikes regardless, then we would recognize fellow members.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Eddy Gurge said:


> Personally, I'd only be available for the October 5/6 weekend. However, I'm not a celebrity like Smooth, so I'm sure it doesn't carry that much weight.


Psh I'm a nobody, just try to help folks on here since that's what I do...


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

I'll be down at Litchfield SC the 20-28th if anyone wants to meet up and if you are in the marsh creeks(south Litchfield/North Pawleys) near high tide look for me in my ''Slayer'' yak with ''SALT LIFE'' skull & crossbones flag.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

What is going on with the fall get together? Has it been postponed?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Has this ever developed? I'm down now until Nov14


----------

